# 44 سبب لعدم تناو ل السكر الابيض المكرر



## ام الرور (3 مايو 2010)

44 سبب للإقلاع عن تناول السكر الأبيض (قائمة المقالات)



السكر الأبيض فى الماكروبيوتيك طبقا لمبدأى الين واليانج أو (الأنثى والذكر) هو : الين المُتطرف 

ولذلك سنجد العديد من الأمراض التى يُسببها السكر أنها أمراض ... ين أو أنثى. 

المقالة : 

تقول الدكتورة نانسى أن هنالك 44 سبب يدعو لضرورة الإقلاع عن تناول السكر الأبيض أو السُم الأبيض كما أُطلق عليه. 

1- يُثبط السكر من عمل جهاز المناعة ويعوق الجسم فى الدفاع لمحاربة الأمراض التى يتعرض لها. 
2- يؤثر السكر على المعادن في الجسم فيُسبب نقص الكروم والنحاس ويؤثر على إمتصاص الكالسيوم والماغنيسيوم. 
3- يُؤثر على الأطفال ويتسبب فى رفع سريع لمعدل الأدرينالين لديهم ويزيد من نشاطهم وقلقهم وعدم قدرتهم على التركيز. غذاء لتهدئة الحركة الزائدة عند الأطفال 
4- يؤدى إلى إرتفاع سريع للكوليسترول بشكل عام وإلى أرتفاع الدهون الثلاثية والكوليسترول الضار وإنخفاض الكوليسترول النافع للجسم. غذاء لمكافحة الكوليسترول 
5- يتسبب فى فقدان الأنسجة لمرونتها ويؤثر على عملها عن طريق تغيير بنية الكولاجين. 
6- يُغذى السكر الخلايا السرطانية .. وقد ثبت إرتباطه بالإصابة بسرطان الثدى والمبيض وسرطان البروستات والبنكرياس والرئتين والمثانة والمعدة. وداعا ... للسرطان 
7- يتسبب فى ضعف البصر وإعتام عدسة العين. تمارين لإراحة العين 
8- يُسبب العديد من المشاكل للجهاز الهضمى أهمها زيادة حمضية الوسط المعدى وسوء الهضم والإمتصاص وسوء هضم البروتينات. الصحة .. ما بين الدم الحمضى والقلوى 
9- يُسبب ظهور الأعراض المُبكرة للشيخوخة. 
10- يُمكن أن يؤدى إلى الإدمان على الكحول والإكثار من التدخين. 
11- يُسبب حِمضية الفم مما يؤدى إلى تسوس الأسنان وأمراض اللثة. 
12- يُسبب البدانة ومرض إرتفاع السكر فى الدم ، كما أن سُرعة إمتصاصه تؤدى إلى زيادة الشراهة وكثرة الأكل. 
13- يؤدى إلى ظهور الأمراض المرتبطة بالمناعة مثل إلتهاب المفاصل وحساسية الصدر. 
14- يُسبب فقدان القدرة على التحكم بعدوى الفطريات مثل إلتهابات الأعضاء التناسلية وغيرها. 
15- يسبب تكوّن حصوات المرارة وإلتهابها. 
16- يُسبب إلتهاب الزائدة الدودية. 
17- يُسبب البواسير. 
18- يُسبب الدوالى. 
19- يمكن أن يُزيد من الإستجابة للجلوكوز والأنسولين لدى السيدات اللاتى يستخدمن حبوب منع الحمل. 
20- يؤدى إلى حدوث هشاشة العظام. هشاشة العظام 
21- يُقلل من معدلات فيتامين هـ فى الجسم. 
22- يتسبب فى إرتفاع ضغط الدم. 
23- يسبب حدوث الدوار والخمول لدى الأطفال. 
24- زيادة إستهلاكه تتسبب فى قيام جزيئياته بمهاجمة البروتينات فى الجسم. 
25- يُسبب حدوث حساسية من أطعمة معينة والإكزيما لدى الأطفال. 
26- يسبب حدوث تسمم الحمل. 
27- يساهم فى حدوث أمراض القلب خاصة تضخم عضلة القلب وتمدد الشرايين. 
28- يؤثر على بنية الخريطة الوراثية DNA. 
29- يؤدى إلى تغيير بنية البروتينات ويسبب حدوث تغيير دائم فى كيفية عمل البروتينات فى الجسم. 
30- يؤثر على قدرة الأنزيمات على العمل داخل الجسم. 
31- تؤدى زيادة إستهلاكه على المدى الطويل إلى ظهور أمراض باركنسون والزهايمر. 
32- يتسبب في حدوث تشمع الكبد وتضخمه عن طريق إنقسام خلايا الكبد. الفيروسات تلتهم أكباد المصريين 
33- يُسبب تضخم الكلى ويتسبب فى حدوث حصوات الكلى. 
34- يؤدى إلى فشل البنكرياس. 
35- يؤدى إلى إحتباس السوائل فى الجسم. 
36- هو العدو الأول لحركة الأمعاء. 
37- يؤدى إلى الصداع خاصة فى مُقدمة الرأس والصداع النصفى. غذاء للقضاء على الصداع وألام الرأس 
38- يؤثر على القدرة على التعلم وإكتساب المعلومات والتركيز ويُسبب ظهور صعوبات التعلم لدى الأطفال لأنه يقلل من تدفق الأكسجين إلى المخ. 
39- يؤثر على صفاء الذهن ويؤدى إلى القلق والتوتر. 
40- يؤثر على التوازن الهرمونى مثل زيادة الأستروجين لدى الرجال وتثبيط عمل هرمون النمو. 
41- يؤدى إلى زيادة الأكسدة فى الجسم. 
42- يُسبب الإصابة بإدمان السكريات. 
43- يُسبب زيادة حِدة نوبات الصرع وتكرارها. 
44- يُساهم فى جفاف الجسم وموت خلاياه. 

تعليق بيت الشفاء baytalshifaa : 

هذه هى المشاكل والأمراض المترتبة على إدمان تناول السكر الأبيض والحلويات المُصنعة منه. 

المشكلة صعبة ... والحل سهل !!! 

سيقول البعض المشكلة أنى لا أستطيع التوقف أو الإقلاع عن تناول السكر. 

هذا صحيح ... فالماكروبيوتيك يرى بالفعل صعوبة الإقلاع عن السكر. 

لذلك يُفضل عمل فترة إنتقالية تدريجية عن طريق إستخدام عسل النحل الطبيعى للتحلية كبديل عن السكريات المكررة 

حتى نُساعد الجسم فى التأقلم مع التغيير فى مستويات السكر فى الدم. 

وعندما تتوازن مستويات السكر فى الجسم خلال أسبوع أو أسبوعان ... حسب الشخص ومدى إفراطه فى تناول السكر. 

يتم إستبدال العسل بدبس الأرز أو دبس الشعير. 

وبذلك يستعيد الجسم صحته تماما ويكون قد تخلص من تأثير السكر ومستوياته العالية فى الدم. 

ومن أهم الأشياء التى تساعد الجسم خلال هذه الفترة الإنتقالية للتخلص من إدمانه على السكر وتأثيراته السلبية 

الإلتزام بالغذاء اليومى المتوازن مع تناول مشروب الخضار السكرى 

هذا المشروب خاص لتنشيط البنكرياس سواءا لدى : مرضى السكر. أو الذين يُفرطون فى تناول السكر بصفة عامة وحتى الأطفال الذين يُسرفون فى تناول السكريات والحلويات والشيكولاتة. 

الغذاء المتوازن ومشروب الخضار السكرى يساعدان على تقليل تناول السكر. ثم يُساعدان فى التوقف تماما عن تناوله والتهافت عليه ؟ وذلك من خلال قدرتهما على تنشيط البنكرياس. 

إذن المشكلة صعبة ... والحل سهل !!!!!!!!!

f
المصدر
http://www.baytallaah.com/articles_reader.php?id=131


----------



## mehdi09 (3 مايو 2010)

موضوع رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي الحميد (3 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم

أعلم ان مشاركتي قد تكون ثقيلة على النفس إلى حد ما .. ولكنها الحقيقة .. 

يا أخوان مشكلتنا في التطرف في الآراء ..

لو كان السكر الأبيض المكرر يسبب كل هذه الأمراض والمصائب لما وجدت أحد يمشي على رجليه على وجه الأرض 

ولكان السكر محظور أكثر من الهيروين والكوكايين وغيره من المخدرات 

ولتم وضعه في قائمة الممنوعات من النقل والبيع والتخزين واعتبر من أشد السميات وأخطرها... 

آمل يا أخوان أن نفكر قبل أن ننقل أي معلومة فبعض الأبحاث مفرطة في الذم لدرجة تشكك في مصداقيتها.. 

كل العالم بدون استثناء يستخدم السكر الأبيض فهل كل العالم سيصاب بهذه الأمراض والأوجاع!!!1

وكمهندس سلامة أريد أن أختم بكلمة :

الوفيات نتيجة للحوادث المرورية والتدخين و السرطان والسكتات القلبية .... الخ هيأضعاف ما يسببه السكر فكان من الأولى أن نتجه للمسبب الرئيس بدلاً من الأسباب الجانبية لاتي قد لا تكون صحيحة أصلاً..


----------



## safety113 (4 مايو 2010)

خير الامور اوسطها
شكرا اخي علي السبيعي
لست متطرفا بل قلت الحقيقة


----------

